
Reinventing Marketplace for Developers - citc44
http://www.colaxy.com
======
citc44
Information technology is growing faster than any other technology has ever
grown, and yet there is none sophisticated marketplace for the developers to
showcase their talent or the innovative work they have been doing all the
time. Every industries has a thousand of marketplace to sell their product.
Digital world has always been confused with either open source or Licensing
terms! What the heck! If I am good at something that has potential to change
the way things work, I would like to sell it to enhance and innovate without
dealing with licensing stuff. Money is just a rewards for contribution towards
innovation. Its time to think about reinventing marketplace for the IT
developers, let them build their own digital shop just like every other
industries has. Information technology is grown so much, yet it has just born
about 60 years. From one wheel to car to airplane, it took thousands of years,
can't imagine the infinite possibility of digital world. Lets expedite the
innovation even faster with platform that I am envisioning with Colaxy.

